# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Lamtumira fundit e Vath Koreshit

## Brari

Shkrimtari, skenaristi dhe publicisti ndahet nga jeta në moshën 70-vjeçare



Lamtumira fundit e Vath Koreshit




------------

oliverta lila
o.lila@gazetashqiptare.com


Vath Koreshi, shkrimtari, skenaristi dhe publicisti i njohur ka ndërruar dje jetë në moshën 70 vjeçare në orët e para të mëngjesit. Çastet e fundit të jetës së tij i ka kaluar në një klinikë italiane ku edhe kurohej për sëmundjen e zemrës. Humbja e tij ndodhi në një çast kur ai ishte më së shumti i pranishëm në jetën krijuese shqiptare. Kjo jo vetëm përsa i përket letërsisë, por edhe në projektet kinematografike. Vath Koreshi u lind në vitin 1936 në qytetin e Lushnjes. Në vitin 1955 përfundoi politeknikumin 7 Nëntori në Tiranë, ndërsa në vitin 1960 kreu Fakultetin e Histori-Filologjisë, pranë Universitetit të Tiranës, në degën e Gjuhës dhe Letërsisë. Ai është autor i shumë librave, ku veçohen një sërë vëllimesh me tregime, novela dhe romane. Por ai nuk do të kujtohet vetëm për krijimtarinë e tij të shumtë letrare. Shumë filma të sukseshëm dhe të pëlqyer për publikun shqiptar e kanë ngritur shtartin mbi skenaret e tij. Duke filluar që nga Rrugë të bardha (1974), Liri a vdekje(1978), Nga mesi i errësirës (1978), Dasma e Sakos (1998), Porta Eva (1999) dhe deri te filmi më i fundit Syri Magjik, një bashkëpunim i 2005-ës me regjisorin Kujtim Çashku. Ky mbeti edhe suksesi i fundit që ai arriti ta përjetonte. Qetë, ashtu siç ai ishte gjithmonë, vetëm para pak kohësh në prezantimin e filmit flet për detyrën e njohjes së kulturës shqiptare dhe të vlerave të saj jashtë kufijve kombëtarë. Kjo për të nënkuptonte krijuesin. E pavarësisht se u bë edhe pjesë e politikës ku ka qenë deputet i Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, si dhe ministër i Kulturës në vitet 1991-1992, duket se në konceptet e tij ishin të ndara. Ne jemi përpjekur të krijojmë një vepër, e cila të mos ketë një angazhim të mirëfilltë politik. Arti nuk merret me ngjarje të veçanta, por përpiqet që ti universalizojë ato, është shprehur ai në intervistën e fundit që i kemi marrë për realizimin e filmit Syri magjik. Vlerësimi i tij në këtë fushë do të mbyllej me çmimin e skenarit më të mirë në edicionin e 29-të të Festivalit Ndërkombëtar të Filmit në Kajro. Ndërkohë që në moshën 70 vjeçare pena e tij vazhdonte të ngjyroste mbi faqet e bardha. Pa e ditur, mendimet e fundit letrare i hodhi te romani Çafka i botuar në nëntor nga Onufri, për të cilin kishte shumë dëshirë të organizonte një promovim me miqtë. Edhe pse zemra ia deshte, nuk e lejoi. Vath Koreshi është nderuar në vitet 80, me Çmimin e Republikës për librin Dasma e Sakos dhe për skenarin e filmit Gjeneral gramafoni, ndërsa një vit më parë Këshilli i Qarkut të Fierit i dha titullin Qytetar Nderi. 

KRIJIMTARIA
filma
Rrugë të bardha
Gjeneral Gramafoni
Nga mesi i errësirës
Agimet e stinës së madhe
Liri a vdekje
Nata e parë e lirisë
Në kufi të dy legjendave
Plaku dhe hasmi
Besa e kuqe
Në prag të jetës
Botë e padukshme
Balada e Kurbinit
Dasma e Sakos
Lotët e Kosovës
Porta Eva
Të bekuarit
Në kërkim të Hafize Leskovikut
O Çoban
Bir
Syri magjik
tregime
Kur zunë shirat e vjeshtës
Toka në hijen e shtëpive
Ndërrimi i qiejve
Tregime të zgjedhura
I dashuri i saj i parë
novela
Dasma e Sakos
Konomea
Pelegrinët e Samarkandës
romane
Dy të shtunat e Suzanës
Mars
Mali mbi kënetë
Haxhiu i Frakullës
Rrugë për larg
Balada e Kurbinit
Requiem për një grua
Ulku dhe Uilli
Një grua me të verdha
Çafka



--------

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Vath Koreshi jeton te veprat e tij më të mira*


_Sadik Bejko_

I lindur në vitin 1936, Vath Koreshi mbeti një shkrimtar i begatë, një prozator i qëndrueshëm i letërsisë shqipe. Kjo do të thotë që të kesh një karrierë dhe një identitet në letërsi, një karrierë në përtëritje. Një identitet i shquar dukshëm, origjinal, asnjëherë nuk është pak. Letërsia shqipe vetëm në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit që shkoi e bëri të sajën atë që shkrimtaria të jetë një profesion, një karrierë dhe një profesion jetëgjatë. Në rastin e Vath Koreshit duhet të kemi parasysh se në periudhën që nga libri i parë me tregime Kur zunë shirat e vjeshtës e deri te romani Çafka, 2005, autori ka një krijimtari prej 10 romanesh, 3 botime me novela, 4 përmbledhje me tregime dhe 20 tituj skenaresh kinematografikë të metrazheve të gjatë dhe të shkurtër.
Në jetën e tij prej shkrimtari kanë ndikuar fort dy treva. Ajo e Myzeqesë, ku autori lindi, shtrirë kjo dhe në qytetin e Beratit e deri në atë të Përmetit. Treva tjetër është ajo e Veriut, e lidhur me vitet e tij të rinisë si gjeolog në malësitë e Kukësit e të Tropojës. Në anën tjetër, ka qenë dhe ndikimi i Tiranës, ku autori më pas u shkollua në Universitetin e Tiranës për gazetari, ku dhe e ushtroi gazetarinë, fillimisht në gazetën Zëri i rinisë, më tej në gazetën Drita, mandej dhe punën si skenarist pranë kinostdudios. Vath Koreshi ka qenë ministër i Kulturës, drejtor i shtëpisë botuese Onufri, deputet në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë.
Këto treva e punë i dhanë atij lëndë e nxitje, i dhanë klimën krijuese të një kryeqyteti, për të realizuar atë që ishte Vath Koreshi i vërtetë, prozatori që në vite vjen dhe e zgjeron, e ngjesh lëndën e prozës së tij gjer te një letërsi serioze dhe autentike me brumin dhe aromën e bukës së shtëpisë (I. Kadare). Ato që e shquajnë mbi gjithë të tjerat opusin e tij, janë aroma kombëtare, serioziteti dhe thellësia, maturia e një proze që me kalimin e viteve vjen e bie në shtratin e një letërsie si ai guri i qoshes në mur; vihet aty dhe zë vendin e vet të paluajtshëm. Kjo veti e hershme e autorit për të mos hyrë tek të bujshmit, tek ata që vrapojnë të jenë të parët, tek ata që janë të modës, e ruajtën atë nga letërsia e realizmit socialist, letërsi që në shumicën e saj sot më tepër i takon arkivit, se sa jetës së gjallë. Kthesa e viteve 90 e vuri lehtësisht në dukje këtë tipar, qoftë për ato që shkrimtari kishte shkruar përpara saj, por edhe për ato që ai i shkroi më pas. Koreshi nuk kishte çtë modifikonte, të hiqte a të shtonte në mënyrën e tij të të shkruarit. Ai në vazhdën e atyre mjeteve shprehëse që proza e tij i kishte përpunuar me kohë, shkroi skenare, prozën e romaneve dhe të novelave, disa prej të cilave tashmë me një cilësi më të lartë se sa më parë.
Ai është shkrimtar i një narracion të shtruar, me një dimension lirik e poetik të pandarë në gjithë stofin e prozës së tij, me një kujdes dhe merak për gjuhën dhe detajin. Lirizmi dhe detaji ndriçojnë dhe gjendjet më të zymta të disa prej tablove të tij epike. Në romanin Ulku dhe Uili të vlerësuar nga kritika si arritja më e mirë e tij, por dhe si një lartësi e gjithë prozës sonë ( A. Uçi), vihen re ato çthamë më lart, për narracionin dhe për gjuhën. Në një mënyrë krejt të veçantë ky roman me lëndë nga mesjeta shqiptare sjell estetizimin gjuhësor të arbërishtes (B. Kuçuku), duke arritur do të thoshim deri në një mrekulli gjuhësore, dhe për teknikën e asaj që U. Eko e quan double coding, për intertekstualitetin në prozë; kështu romani merr përmasën e sigurt të universalizmit për gjendjet dhe mesazhet që përçon. Vath Koreshi ka një përmasë të dramatikes e të tragjikes në romanet e në novelat e veta, por butësia e stilit, ngrohtësia gjuhësore i vesh ato ndër palat e saj dhe i bën gati të padukshme. Mbase humaniteti i shkrimtarit i ndriçon vrazhdësitë e jetës në një mënyrë të tillë që ato të mbeten diku në thellësi. Romani Haxhiu i Frakullës, roman i strukturës baladeske, me epizmin dhe psikologjizmin e tij, sado që aventura e së paarritshmes e shkatërron personazhin, na lë prapë me një shije të baladës, e cila të trondit, por të bën që ta pranosh botën edhe në tragjeditë e fatkeqësitë e saj. 
Rrjedha e meditacionit, toni prej urtaku, strukturat e imta të sekuencave rrëfimore si në teknikën e skenarit, thyerjet e narracionit, ndërthurja e kohëve, iluzioni i një përmase të së lashtës që vjen dhe përthyen të sotmen, duke e bluar atë përbrenda saj, sa të thuash se kohët kanë ngrirë në njëra-tjetrën, për sot dhe në vazhdimësi, e bëjnë disi të veçantë romanin Një grua me të verdha në pyllin e Budhas. V. Koreshi në vitet e fundit e dominoi prozën me përmasën e stilistit, e sofistikoi atë. Nëse te Ulku dhe Uili, rrëfimi merrte ngjyrat gjuhës së librave e të legjendave biblike, te Një grua me të verdha ndihet shija e urtësive lindore, e transmigrimit budist. Kjo letërsi e ardhur kështu te një shkallë e dytë (term i G, Genete) përforcohej dhe me atë çka thamë më lart: një velaturë lirizmi me të cilën Koreshi i mveshte pamjet e vrazhdëta të jetës. Kjo është një veçori e stilit të tij: estetizimi gjuhësor (Ulku dhe Uili), simbolika dhe meditacioni përmbi narracionin epik (Një grua me të verdha).
Koreshi solli risi në formën dhe në përmbajtjen e romaneve të tij. Nuk e dimë se sa këto prirje për universalitet dhe për një gjuhë më të përpunuar përkonin me atë konkretësi të figurës që kërkonte domosdo tekstura e skenareve të tij. Ai nuk i ndau nga dora të dyja: prozën dhe skenarin. Te ne ai ishte profesori i skenaristëve. Do të jemi të dëshiruar, tani që na la, për një prozë të ashpërsisë së shpallur si te novela Dasma e Sakos. Për një përkorje të fantastikes. Kjo novelë, një nga më të realizuarat e tij, përtej asaj që ka thënë kritika jonë për të, në thellësinë e saj sjell shpërfytyrimin njerëzor si prodhim i mërzisë dhe i shterpësisë provinciale (A. Zoto). Në skenarin për film kësaj lënde i dha fekëtima të tjera: në një vend të braktisur nga zoti e nga ligji mbizotërojnë agallarët e vegjël dhe shterpë që shpërfytyrojnë e marrin nëpërkëmbë çdo vlerë e shije të jetës.
Koreshi vazhdoi të jetë deri në fundin jetës shkrimtari që estetizoi e lëmoi fjalën me merakun e mjeshtrit të lashtë. Ai nuk kishte hije tjetër veç atë të mjeshtërit të urtë. Nuk do ti uroja asgjë më të mirë një shkrimtari. Deri në fund të jetës u ngjit gjer në arritjet më të mira të fjalës së shkruar. 


07/02/2006
KATEGORIA: Analiza.Shekulli.

----------


## Fotzenland

Ngushellime per familjen e Vath Koreshit.

----------

